# Re: Hello



## bbe (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello everybody glad to be part of this forum  I work with mice on a daily bases. I keep around 20


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

hello, welcome!


----------

